# Hello.. any daito-ryu/hakko-ryu guys around?



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello! Any daito-ryu/hakko-ryu/other ryu descended from Takeda Sokaku around here?

I learned a little Hakko-ryu in Indonesia and would like to exchange views and experience with fellow MT members who learned/had experienced daito-ryu or hakko-ryu or any other ryu descended from Takeda Sokaku.

I have exchanged views and experiences with Aikido people and most of the exchanges has been very cordial and positive. I'd like to "chat" with other Takeda-den practitioner and expand my knowledge.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Dec 20, 2006)

I study Daito Ryu AikiJujutsu Kodo Kai  and IchoYama Ryu under Dave Lamond in Va.


----------



## Rhye (Dec 28, 2006)

I study Daito Ryu Taijutsu and Daito Ryu Jujutsu


----------



## Jose Garrido (Jan 5, 2007)

I am currently running a Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu mainline tradition study group under Kondo sensei. I am also a Black Belt in Daito-ryu Kodokai, Hakko-ryu Jujutsu and Nihon Goshin Aikido.

Jose Garrido


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jan 6, 2007)

Jose,

 Who did you study Kodo Kai with?
I study with Dave Lamond in Va.

Shugyo!


----------



## Jose Garrido (Jan 8, 2007)

This is way back in 1982 with tatsuo Shimpo and his assistants were Yonezawa sensei and Toribio sempai.

I am no longer associated with the Kodokai and after a long time being an independent I am now associated with Katsuyuki Kondo sensei and head the NYC Metro area study group were we practice the mainline tradition techniques of Daito-ryu.

Jose Garrido


----------

